# Can't change a self-assigned IP address



## charlene (Jun 25, 2009)

My ethernet connection is configured for DHCP.  

Somehow, my Mac has a self-assigned IP address.  Clicking on


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 28, 2009)

If you set it for DHCP you allow your IP address to be chosen for you. If you want to set it yourself you must turn off DHCP.


----------

